# I need help finding this winter hat for a Christmas gift. Please!



## Abby (Dec 31, 2017)

My sister NEEDS this hat for Christmas for her boyfriend who is obsessed with trains. He saw it once, and we are thinking it is an employee thing. its a watch cap (tight to the head but knit with a folded over rim type thing) navy blue with the Amtrak logo on it. Has anyone seen where I could get my hands on it? I have checked eBay, Amazon, Etsy, and by just googling it. There is no trace of this hat! Please help


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 31, 2017)

Was going to suggest the Amtrak Store but I only see ball caps...no watch caps.

https://store.amtrak.com/productlist.aspx?did=5548


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2017)

I think I have seen what you described, but I think I have only seen employees wearing them. So it may be an employee item. (Maybe a uniform item.)


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 31, 2017)

Kind of late for a Christmas gift.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 31, 2017)

MikefromCrete said:


> Kind of late for a Christmas gift.


Ever hear of Little Christmas (Feast of the Epiphany)?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> I think I have seen what you described, but I think I have only seen employees wearing them. So it may be an employee item. (Maybe a uniform item.)


This is true!

A friendly SCA gave me one several years ago, but someone stole it out of my Roomette on the Texas Eagle on a trip to Chicago in Feb.!


----------

